# "Public Smoker" Tombstone



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I just came up with this really cool idea of having a gravestone say "Public Smoker" and have the "No Smoking" symbol in the center of the stone. Under that the epitaph would read "Next time read the sign!” I also would like to have a hose connected to the tip of the cigarette and have smoke come out of it using a fogger behind the stone. Also, if I could figure out a way, make a pile of dirt made out of burlap and chicken wire to make it look like a fresh grave, and have fog come out of the cracks.
What do you guys think?
Also, does anyone have any ideas on how to make the fresh grave?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Sometimes to make a fresh grave I will take a garbage bag, lay it out. I will take dirt from my gardens in the back and mound it on the garbage bags, tucking in the bags under the dirt to make it look like a fresh dug grave. Its pretty easy, easy clean up and no storage space to take up. .. Try it if you can.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

PS: your smoker tombstone sounds pretty neat. I like the smoke coming from the grave and cigarette idea. Im wondering if your wasting your fog on the cigarette in the stone for the night though... but the grave sounds good! 

I did the old epitaph : Here lies Peter O'Toole, he thought it was cool to smoke in school...

Its my public service announcement for the season....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I could try that, but for what I want it to do, I'm not sure it will work. I would like to have fog come out from the grave. But i guess if i just put a hose in the middle of the dirt pile it would come up some. Another thing is that if it rains the dirt will turn to mud and it will harden once dry and might clog the hose.
I'm not sure, I might play around with a few ideas...
Thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha that's a good one, i might switch it out and put that one! i would really like to make the stone because my dad smokes and he might get the hint!
as for the fog, i have like 5-7 foggers so i will still have some to fill up my cemetery with fog!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you could pull it off with chicken wire and burlap.

Just use whatever lighting that are going to use (probably doing this at night) and use some spray paint to get the effect you want.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> Sometimes to make a fresh grave I will take a garbage bag, lay it out. I will take dirt from my gardens in the back and mound it on the garbage bags, tucking in the bags under the dirt to make it look like a fresh dug grave. Its pretty easy, easy clean up and no storage space to take up. .. Try it if you can.


That is exactly how I did my fresh grave last year. Looked really great that way!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i have some other ideas for some stones i would like to make...
have one in the shape of a sponge and have 3 gun shots with possibly a fountain pump and have blood pouring out of the holes. the epitaph would say "He lived in a pineapple under the sea... that always annoyed the hell out of me."
I laughed when i thought of it. (I hate spongebob)
another is i want to make 3 gravestones related to TNBC. One will be of Zero's grave (dog house if you prefer) with zero's nose being a blinking c4 bulb. The other 2 will be of Deadly Night Shade with some type of vine sitting in front of it, and Witch Hazel which is shown next to The Deadly Night Shade in the movie.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I like the sponge bob one, its funny, but my only quam with it is the poor little children who still like the big yellow sponge might be frightened by it. 

Now Barny on the other hand....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

PS: the Zero tombstone sounds cute... may want to use it for myself... hmmmm


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> PS: the Zero tombstone sounds cute... may want to use it for myself... hmmmm


i wanted to make his stone last year but i just ran out of time. so hopefully this year i will get it done. It's not that it's hard; it's just having the time (and sometimes the patients) to get it done!


----------

